# [Apache2] Site inaccessible (abandonné)

## Skwal

Bonjour   :Smile: 

Je suis actuellement en train d'essayer de configurer Gentoo au niveau de l'hébergement web (LAMP).

Pour ce faire je passe par apache2, mais le hic c'est que je souhaite garder ma connexion VPN via Cyberghost activée en permanence, ce qui (pour l'instant ?) rend mon site inaccessible sur la toile.

Du coup je commence à regarder les choses d'un  autre angle...

Est-ce qu'au lieu de passer et payer un abonnement chez Cyberghost il ne me serait pas possible d'avoir mon propre VPN sécurisé ?

Vu que je ne connait pas le principe technique ma crainte est que le fait de passer par mon FAI lui permettrait quand même d'analyser mes données...

Et sinon est-il possible, en tant que client Cyberghost, de pouvoir rendre mon site acessible (via ip dédiée) ?

Je vous remercie pour votre attention !   :Very Happy: 

Cordialement, Skwal.

[Edition]: En local je peux accéder à mon site (iteractif.com), mais pas à partir d'un autre poste (Empty reply from server).   :Confused: 

Edition: Modification du titre suite à une meilleure perception du problème: "[Apache2] Site inaccessible"  au lieu de "[VPN] Gentoo (Linux) et un VPN ?".Last edited by Skwal on Tue Sep 24, 2019 10:43 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Skwal wrote:*   

> Bonjour  
> 
> Je suis actuellement en train d'essayer de configurer Gentoo au niveau de l'hébergement web (LAMP).
> 
> Pour ce faire je passe par apache2, mais le hic c'est que je souhaite garder ma connexion VPN via Cyberghost activée en permanence, ce qui (pour l'instant ?) rend mon site inaccessible sur la toile.
> ...

 

Bonjour Skwal,

Est-ce que tu pourrais faire un rapide schéma de ton archi? Car j'ai du mal à voir où est "gentoo", où est l'hébergement, où est ghostbidule et où tu es toi  :Smile: 

Pour les autres questions sur le principe du VPN: non, ton FAI ne pourra pas savoir ce qui transite dans les tuyaux (si la techno VPN choisie est robuste, bien sûr, mais c'est le cas des VPNs OSS les plus connus). Par contre il verra qu'1 bout du tuyau parle à l'autre bout du tuyau (cad les @IP des 2 bouts, grosso modo), mais c'est tout.

Sinon, pour information, il y a 2 "types" de façon de faire transiter (router) des infos dans un VPN: le full tunneling et le split tunneling. Je t'invite à te renseigner, ça devrait être instructif et peut être te permettre d'aller plus loin dans tes réflexions, en attendant.

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour El_Goretto  :Smile: 

Il semblerait que mon problème ne se situe pas (pour l'instant ?) au niveau du VPN car après avoir tenté d'entrer l'adresse numérique de mon site web le résultat est le même ( "La connexion a échoué").   :Confused: 

Mon site est tout bonnement inaccessible sur le web, mais pas en local.

Un ping me renvoi:

 *Quote:*   

> From *ip* icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

 

Il semblerait que ce soit un problème de paramétrage mais pour l'instant je n'en sais pas plus...

Je reviendrai vers vous quand j'aurais mieux cerné le "problème".

Encore merci.   :Razz: 

----------

